# HTC One X ICS Leak



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

http://ow.ly/9Ibhn RUU_Evita_UL_ATT_US_1.44.502.1_Radio_0.15.3201.09

Enjoy!


```
<br />
[URL=Steves-Mac-Pro:Downloads]Steves-Mac-Pro:Downloads[/URL] achilles$ md5 RUU_Evita_UL_ATT_US_1.44.502.1_Radio_0.15.3201.09.exe<br />
MD5 (RUU_Evita_UL_ATT_US_1.44.502.1_Radio_0.15.3201.09.exe) = 314a6ee4069e0f647de3e1a6b22540ae<br />
```


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome!!! downloading right now!


----------



## designgears (Jul 14, 2011)

You are welcome b16, thanks for the props and the shout out to the friend of the site who leaked it to me for you... jerk face. /s


----------

